# Can't mount "iso" files on Windows 10



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

Having problems getting "iso" file to mount on Windows 10 laptop. Laptop is ASUS Ryzen 5 CPU, Radeon Graphics, 8Gb Memory, Kingston OM8PC3512F-AB 500GB drive.
Have looked at all solutions i can find on Internet without any success. The mount selection is there when I right click on "iso" file but it just keeps going and then says it can't mount file. I have tried it with different size "iso" file and with "iso" files on different drives.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I've found problems with laptops that don't happen when doing this on desktops. You might try a different media. Seems to work best with an external HD.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I tried mounting an ISO on my aging Acer Aspire 3830T, and no sweat. It runs Windows 10 Home. I wonder why some laptops have that issue, that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to File Explorer and make sure you not have any other ISO files that are mounted as _Virtual _DVD drives. This sometimes causes new Mounted ISO's to not load the *Virtual *DVD.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

I use the "Daemon Tools Lite" program, and I have Windows 10 home and I don't have problems. The program is free too. Also I think that Daemon Tools Lite installed a driver to enable mounting, so maybe some Windows 10 installations don't have that driver.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The OP would not get the Right Context menu choice to *Mount *if he didn't have the ISO mounting driver option that is part of Windows 10. This option works great and you don't need a 3rd party app like Daemon Tools to open an ISO. But he may want to give a 3rd party app a try if the Windows app is broken. You also have the option in the right click menu to *Burn Disc Image* to a disc.

To replace any missing files from Windows, start an Elevated Command Prompt and copy and paste, or type 
*DISM /Online /CLEANUP-IMAGE /RestoreHealth* and press Enter. When that completes type
*SFC /scannow *and press enter.


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

I have tried all suggestions except a third party program. I was trying to burn an "iso" file using Windows on Raspberry Imager to a SD to be able to boot Raspberry Pi into Windows 11 but it needs to mount the "iso" before writing it to SD card. I then tried using Windows 10 "mount" to mount a few "iso" files and found it would not work. Not sure what to do - will try another Windows 10 laptop.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you run the DISM and SFC commands in post #6?


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes I have run SFC and DISM commands. They made no difference. Also have recently noticed another problem with Windows 10 in creating Recovery Disk/USB. It works fine on my ASUS D515D but just won't work on my ASUS X53E. Both are running Windows 10 21H1.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do a Repair Install


----------



## Sophus (Feb 4, 2011)

I am totally hypothesizing here, but I have run into less than a handful of Win10 Home x64 notebooks/laptops that *are "locked" in some manner that prevents the user making ANY changes get them to boot from ANY but the primary drive*. Tried external USB sticks, CD drives, DVD drives, HDD and an SSD on these "locked" systems. I tried booting stand-alone diagnostic, bootable Linux, and more. I have tried multiple ways to defeat the lock and every attempt failed. It either booted from the primary disk or it wouldn't boot at ll. Firmware and BIOS/UEFI changes made no difference. I even removed the primary drive in 2 cases (one was SSD, the other. I can't recall ever seeing the same behavior on any other release of Windows.


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

Repair Install is last resort. I tried it on my other ASUS - X53E and it worked. No problem mounting "iso" file but the installing Windows 11 "iso" on San Disk Ultra 32Gb SD card get most of way and then fails. Tried it a few times with same result. Not sure where to go now.


----------

